# Canon EOS M and M42 Lens



## conor (Apr 20, 2014)

I bought my wife a new Canon EOS M camera. Along with the camera I bought the adapter that allows our current DSLR lenses to be connected. 

She purchased a Mirage 135mm 1:2.8 fast zoom lens. To allow the M42 lens to connect I had to purchase an adapter ring.

When I turn on the camera now it says that it requires a memory card with lens update software.

Does anyone know what might be required to allow this lens to be used?


----------



## Railphotog (Apr 20, 2014)

Did you check off the custom function that allows the camera to shoot without a lens?  Might be worth a try, the camera won't be searching for a lens connection.  Did this on mine and my Canon and non Canon FD mount lenses work on the camera.


----------

